# Sốc: Lợn Quái Thai Giống Hệt Người



## anhdam (11 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Lợn quái thai giống hệt người*

*Đây là những chú lợn được 1 người đàn ông phát hiện tại Trung Quốc.*






Tay người




Khuôn mặt người














Tư thế nằm giống như người

Những hình ảnh thật kinh dị phải không các bạn?

​


----------



## Xinh (12 Tháng bảy 2013)

*Trả lời: Sốc: Lợn quái thai giống hệt người*

Chủ thớt câu view quá, đây chỉ là tin vịt thôi nhé!



> Những người quan tâm đến những động vật biến đổi gen và sinh sản vô tính  thường đặt ra câu hỏi: Liệu các nhà khoa học đã đi quá xa? Ý nghĩa của  những thành tựu mới trong di truyền học là gì?
> 
> Một câu trả lời “khủng khiếp” đã xuất hiện gần đây trong câu chuyện được  lưu truyền rộng rãi: “Các nhà khoa học Israel đang xem xét một loài lai  giữa người và chó tha mồi Labrador. Trong khi được cho là một điều  không thể về mặt di truyền học, những người hoạt động nhân đạo đã phát  hiện thấy phần còn lại của một loài lai được cho là cha mẹ của con vật  trong bức ảnh bên dưới, được chôn trong phần đất của người chủ. Phần  người của con vật được cho là của cậu con trai tuổi thành niên của một  gia đình nổi tiếng về chình trị. Xét nghiệm ADN đang được thực hiện và  tháng tới sẽ có kết quả”.
> 
> ...


----------

